# NYC area mechanic for classic BMW E30?



## cavemanlawyer15 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hey does anyone have a recommendation for a good mechanic in/near Westchester/Bronx, that works on older BMWs?

(I used to bring it to Euromeccanica in Mount Vernon, but they closed up shop.)

Thanks


----------



## BJD (Oct 8, 2004)

Motorworks West is across the Tappan Zee or GW Bridges in norther NJ just south of the NY/NJ border 









Directions - Motor Works West


Need help? Give us a call From The Garden State Parkway (Northbound) Take the Garden State Parkway north to Exit 160 (this is the first exit past the ...




motorworkswest.com


----------

